# Deosect and heel mites



## lucymay9701 (20 August 2008)

I posted a recent post to get peoples views on frontline and within that someone said they thought Deosect would work for heel mites.  I'm just starting a new thread on this to make it easier and wondered if anyone had experience that Deosect was effective on heel mites as it only advertises it as being for flies and lice. It would be easier to use this as no need for a prescription like there seems to be with frontline spray.  At the moment I've just started using Dermoline insecticidal shampoo (which someone else recommended) to see if that helps but just getting prepared in case I need anything stronger.  Thanks everyone! Lucyx


----------



## scotsmare (20 August 2008)

Deosect is ace for getting rid of crawly things generally but it works best if theres a short coat for it to get through (so that it definitely gets to the skin).

Does your horse have a lot of  feather that you're worried about??


----------



## Guinness (20 August 2008)

If you are really worried then get your vet out. They will do a skin scraping and tell you what type of mites and how to treat. My horse had mites once and the vet gave him an Ivermectin injection (Dectomax I think) and that seemed to do the trick.


----------



## charlotte162 (20 August 2008)

It workss,
my horse has ALOT of feather and went really lame a couple of years ago due to an infection casued by the mites 
	
	
		
		
	


	




my vet advised me to use frontline and i have had no problems since 
	
	
		
		
	


	




x


----------



## charlotte162 (20 August 2008)

oppps sorry just read question again! and found out that awnser i gave was completely irrelevant 
sorry x


----------



## Theresa_F (21 August 2008)

Frontline and then use pig oil and sulphur - keep feather free from wee beasties and the hair in excellent condition and white.

PM me if you want the very long PM I do on keeping hairy horses legs in healthy condition.


----------



## ischa (21 August 2008)

deosect i use on mites you can use it for mites etc too but would really scrub it in so u do get to the bottom you could also try insectical shampoo both are brilliant stuff


----------



## cyrilsmum (21 August 2008)

I have used Deosect for many years as not always able to get frontline


----------



## lucymay9701 (22 August 2008)

Thanks everyone for your replies, looks like it would be worth a try then if the Dermoline insecticidal shampoo doesn't work.  My girl is full thoroughbred so hardly any feathers and not too much hair on legs which makes life a bit easier.  She hates the vet so I always try everything I can first to not have to have a visit unless I'm really worried! Lucyx


----------



## ischa (23 August 2008)

good luck with it and  by experience it should resolve problem


----------

